# Custom AR-15's



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2012)

Was curious if anyone knew a company that did custome engraving on AR-15 lowers.

Essentially my design on the lower with no manufacturer emblems?

One of the local gunshops near me has their own "branded" lowers, but he won't share who he is getting them from.

Thanks.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Sep 15, 2012)

This guy does etching on 80% lowers: http://www.ar15.com/mobile/topic.html?b=3&f=4&t=484783

Otherwise, check these guys out:
http://www.orion-arms.com/ar15-engraving.html
http://www.yorkarms.com/receiver.html


----------



## policemedic (Sep 15, 2012)

Try GPI Custom Gunworks in Jacksonville, FL.  They'll be doing some work for me soon. 


http://www.gpicustomgunworks.com/laser-engraving.php


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Try GPI Custom Gunworks in Jacksonville, FL. They'll be doing some work for me soon.
> 
> 
> http://www.gpicustomgunworks.com/laser-engraving.php


 
Good dudes. They installed the comp on my AR, a trigger on my M&P, and stippled the grip. They are all long time IPSC/ IDPA shooters. I'd take my stuff to them again in a heartbeat.


----------

